# Help - Remove Time OSD



## mhopley (Mar 5, 2002)

Somehow my Tivo now shows the time in the bottom right of the screen. When playing a recording it also shows the time into the recording.
This is not something I have turned on, I assume one of the kids has accidentally turned this on with a key press combination.

How do I turn it off?

I do have a cachecard and tivoweb if that makes any difference.

Thanks Mark.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Sounds like they've entered one of the many codes:

Whilst playing a recording press

Select-Play-Select-9-Select - Toggles the Clock display in the bottom right corner.

Then exit the recording and go back in.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Spot on. I would have answered but it was far too early for me


----------



## mhopley (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks,
Sure enough that has fixed it. 
I should have searched for clock rather than time.


----------

